# Best USB Flash drive to get: 4GB and 8GB?



## Ionut (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm going to be buying a flash drive, either 4gb or 8gb and I'm just wondering what you guys recommend in terms of price, speed, durability, etc. I've been looking at Kingston and Sandisk Cruzer but not sure yet. Something no more than $27.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here's some Kingston 8GB for about $20.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3 1309421176&name=8GB&ActiveSearchResult=True


----------



## Ionut (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks actually for the site.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a search that shows up a bunch of 8gig FLASH drives, works fine for me.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, check it out PQI i221 8GB USB Flash Drive, Black/Orange
http://www.supermediastore.com/pqi-i221-traveling-disk-8gb-usb-20-flash-drive-black.html


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ionut said:


> I'm going to be buying a flash drive, either 4gb or 8gb and I'm just wondering what you guys recommend in terms of price, speed, durability, etc. I've been looking at Kingston and Sandisk Cruzer but not sure yet. Something no more than $27.


I'd avoid the Sandisk and go with Kingston. I just bought a 16GB Kingston Flash for $25 from eCost. Heres a 8GB for $13 http://tinyurl.com/ozvdtd also look to the right for even better deals. Heres a 16GB for $30 http://tinyurl.com/quu7zh
http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1241789688084546100.jpg


----------



## wcummings (Sep 22, 2007)

For durability, I recommend one that has a retractable usb connector. Most people lose the cap used to protect the usb connector leaving it vulnerable to dirt, moisture and physical damage.


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

I swear by my Sandisk microSD cards with USB adaptor

See this amazon page http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-SDSDQ...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1242014827&sr=1-44

I use with 2GB (max allowed) for my Samsung SGH-600 mobile phone/MP3 player.
4GB and 8GB cards with adaptor for general PC-PC transfers and backups.

Newer phones (eg Samsung Tocco) can take 8GB or maybe 16GB.
But still too expensive to upgrade just yet. Will wait a year or two.
Also works in some cameras I believe. And fits into an SD adaptor.
So why buy a stick that is USB only? Worth considering to future proof your self?

CAUTION #1: there are concerns about reliability (sudden failure) of many memory sticks and cards. Always make sure you have another copy of your data somewhere.

#2: Memory is just as vulnerable to viruses/malware as your hard drive. Make sure you have AV software up to date or you easily infect other PCs (hides in the drive autorun.inf I think)


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ionut said:


> I'm going to be buying a flash drive, either 4gb or 8gb. Something no more than $27.


Free Shipping on this 8GB = $15
http://www.meritline.com/adata-8gb-...e=nl090518&emc=el&m=1698437&l=20&v=83d9578732


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Write speed seems a bit slow, I like more than 4mbyte/sec for drives that size.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Write speed seems a bit slow, I like more than 4mbyte/sec for drives that size.


Dang J, Wadah ya want, hyper speed for $15 shipping free. LOL. Use it and go make a sammich or take a shower..  It will do it's job in it's own time.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd spend a few more bucks and get a faster one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227233

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820141486

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16820208427

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134819


----------



## spurkbik201 (May 18, 2005)

You may also want to consider the Patriot XT Boost flash drives at newegg. Bought a 16gig one two months ago at $38, with $10 rebate at time, net $28. The 8GB one is $21.99 currently. No issues personally so far. Good ratings on speed, quality, etc. Just don't go with the free Eggsaver shipping DHL + USPS lost package, but with shipping claim and UPS reshipment Newegg replaced at no cost.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220252
includes 349 user reviews


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, that's a good price on that unit.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Yep, that's a good price on that unit.


Better price on this 4GB...Update - Currently Unavailable/ These got scooped up fast.. 4GB for $3 bucks, no wonder
http://www.circuitcity.com/applicat...001C&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-CCEM001-_-circuit1st

And might as well grab a spindle of 25 DVD+R for $.99
http://www.circuitcity.com/applicat...001C&cm_mmc=EML-_-Main-_-CCEM001-_-circuit1st


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DVD+R disks are nothing like a USB FLASH drive, they fit into a totally different category of usefulness and functionality.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> DVD+R disks are nothing like a USB FLASH drive, they fit into a totally different category of usefulness and functionality.


But in the end all they really do is hold info like a flash drive. Same concept, just different size & shape.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see, different size and shape, one is R/W media and one is R/O media. They use totally different technology to read and write.

Gee, other than the fact that they're both mass storage, they really aren't all that similar.


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Let's see, different size and shape, one is R/W media and one is R/O media. They use totally different technology to read and write.
> 
> Gee, other than the fact that they're both mass storage, they really aren't all that similar.


Oh JW - Although you keep trying, you just continualy fall a little short of whats real..Once again, they BOTH simply record data.. Thanks for stopping by, You are the weakness link..LOL... Goodbye


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, with that definition, a pencil and paper is also "the same". Get a grip, when you're wrong, you're simply wrong!


----------



## Alkison (Jun 5, 2009)

Definitely go with 8GB, better safe than sorry.
Because sometimes when I would go to transfer
big .avi files I had to do them in multiple transfers.
If you go with one 8GB it will be easier, I just bought an
external hard drive and it makes transferring much easier!


----------

